# pramipexole caution very strong



## nomad77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Im using prami while on tren the first night i incorectly measured my first dose. i woke up two hours later cazy ill puking dizzy it lasted all day untill i got anti-nasuea medicine from my doc. lesson learned get the correct tool to measure liquids. start at 1/8 of mg to 1/4 then ramp up from there.


----------



## jrock00123 (Nov 14, 2013)

I think it's dosed too high in most cases.  Keep e2 under control and then 5 to 10 drops EOD of RC stuff seems to work well for me.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Nov 14, 2013)

super low dose for 7 days then slowly ramp up. Take at night before bed with some food in stomach. Its a great compound when properly taken. I use CEM prami when needed and couldnt be happier will ALL the effects if you catch my drift.


----------



## nomad77 (Nov 14, 2013)

I hate to admit but i took around 4 droppers full maybe 2mg. last night i measured correctly and felt alot better.what a rookie. it freaked out the wife.


----------



## Swfl (Nov 14, 2013)

I took a full ml once.  After I puked for like 5 min straight I was able to fall asleep. Felt like shit the whole next day. .25ml max for me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## blergs. (Nov 14, 2013)

nomad77 said:


> I hate to admit but i took around 4 droppers full maybe 2mg. last night i measured correctly and felt alot better.what a rookie. it freaked out the wife.



HOLY CRAP!

Prami can be a very good tool, but you need to dose it right. 0.25-0.5mg IMO.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 14, 2013)

Prami is hard on the body. That shit makes me feel horrible! Caber all the way..


----------



## apostolic777 (Nov 14, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Prami is hard on the body. That shit makes me feel horrible! Caber all the way..



^^^^Agreed... I can't take that stuff it makes me feel like I'm gonna die. Now caber on the other hand gives me no sides and works miracles!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## purchaseprotein (Nov 14, 2013)

I never knew prami was used to control E2 I always that it was used to control prolactin.



jrock00123 said:


> I think it's dosed too high in most cases.  Keep e2 under control and then 5 to 10 drops EOD of RC stuff seems to work well for me.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 14, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> I never knew prami was used to control E2 I always that it was used to control prolactin.




Negged.  Better go buy more rep points.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Nov 14, 2013)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh who cares! 
Maybe you know something I dont. See I care about the kid who reads this thread and could possibly take things the wrong way, unlike yourself.




OfficerFarva said:


> Negged.  Better go buy more rep points.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 14, 2013)

Gotta start low and slow with prami.  .1 mls for a few days...then ramp up a 10th at a time.  Depending on your 19 nor dose and how prone to prolactin related gyno you are... .5 -1mg eod should suffice. 

Purchase Peptides prami is as good as it gets... perfectly dosed and exactly what you're paying for.  Recommend everyone give them a try for their research needs.


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 14, 2013)

.5- 1.0 for daily dose to control prolactin works incredible and will make your dick hard as steel for hours at a time. I've never even had a stomach ache much less puked from taking it. Everyone is different so I thought I would tell my experience with prami.


----------



## nomad77 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Gotta start low and slow with prami.  .1 mls for a few days...then ramp up a 10th at a time.  Depending on your 19 nor dose and how prone to prolactin related gyno you are... .5 -1mg eod should suffice.
> 
> Purchase Peptides prami is as good as it gets... perfectly dosed and exactly what you're paying for.  Recommend everyone give them a try for their research needs.



Agreed purchase peptides is great i use them for all my research!!!


----------



## Christsean (Nov 15, 2013)

Show is the way to go. I used the wrong syringe my first go round with prami and I won't up feeling like on was on some bad ghb!! It was horrible and the hangover was worse.

This stuff is great, but must be respected.


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 15, 2013)

blergs. said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> Prami can be a very good tool, but you need to dose it right. 0.25-0.5mg IMO.



Agreed


----------

